# Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor



## kobel (10. Aug. 2008)

*Hallo, Teichfreunde!*

Da ich offensichtlich nur Zugriff zum Test-Forum habe, versuche ich hier mit Euch Kontakt aufzunehmen. Wie ich einen echten Beitrag einstellen muß werdet Ihr mir sicher noch beibringen.

Nachdem ich schon viele Eurer Themen und Grundlagen gelesen habe, möchte ich mich endlich mal vorstellen.
Bin 66 Jahre alt, heiße Konrad Bens und wohne mit meiner Frau und meiner Schwiegermutter auf dem Lande, am Stadtrand von Rathenow.
1998 bauten wir eine Bio-Kläranlage für unser Abwasser. Diese Kläranlage ergänzten wir mit einem Teich, in den das geklärte Wasser geleitet wurde. Allerdings haben wir das Wasser nicht lange eingeleitet, denn die Fadenalgenbildung war einfach unerträglich. Für den Einsatz von Fischen war der Teich nicht geplant. Zumindest wollten wir den Einsatz von Fischen nicht übereilen.

Der Teich hat eine Nierenform mit den Maßen 7,75 x 8,75 m. Am Rand befindet sich eine Flachwasserzone von 0,8 m Breite. Zwischen dieser und dem tiefen Bereich befindet sich ein kleiner Wall. Die größte Teichtiefe ist 1,10 m von Umgebungsniveau aus gemessen. 
         

                   Wall und Flachwasserzone sind gut zu erkennen

Unter und über der Folie liegt je eine Lage Flies. Als Substrat wurde Grobkies 16-32 verwendet. Für den Einsatz von Pflanzen wurden 40 Sack Teicherde a. 20 Liter eingesetzt. 2 Sack für eine Seerose und 3 weitere Säcke für Unterwasserpflanzen (Tannenwedel, __ Tausendblatt, __ Schwanenblume) im inneren Teich. Die restlichen 35 Sack wurden gleichmäßig in der umlaufenden Flachwasserzone verteilt und mit den verschiedensten Pflanzen bepflanzt (1/3 des Bereiches mit __ Schilf). Pflanzkörbe wurden nicht verwendet.
Das Teichwasser war ziemlich schnell glasklar. Nur mit den Fadenalgen hatten wir jahrelang zu kämpfen. Beim Herausziehen mit der Harke kamen natürlich jede Menge Steine des Grobkieses mit und mussten abgepult werden. Ebenso einige __ Molche, die sich bald recht wohl fühlten. Wenn die Fadenalgen entfernt waren, war wieder freie Sicht bis zum Grund. Erst nach 4-5 Jahren machten sich Ablagerungen bemerkbar, die sich immer weiter zum Teichrand hin ausbreiten.
Das Schilf wuchs prächtig und wurde fast 2 m hoch. __ Lilien, __ Froschlöffel, Vergißmeinnicht, __ Hechtkraut und was sonst noch alles angepflanzt war, blühten ebenfalls hervorragend. 
     

                  Teichansichten nach 2 -3 Jahren

Diese Pflanzen sind, bis auf die Lilien, weitgehend verschwunden. Die Lilien blühen auch nur noch kümmerlich. 
Anstelle dieser Pflanzen haben sich vor allem Gräser in der Flachwasserzone und um den Teich herum ausgebreitet.
 

                                  Teichansicht im Juni 2008

Nachdem ich nun einige Eurer Artikel über Teichbau gelesen habe, sind mir auch viele Baufehler klar geworden.
1.	Keine vorschriftsmäßige Kapillarsperre. Sobald ich den Wasserstand über 0,95 m auffülle, habe ich erhebliche Wasserverluste.
2.	Der Einsatz der Teicherde (Nun wundere ich mich nicht mehr über die starke Fadenalgenbelastung und deren Abnahme in den beiden letzten Jahren. Das Schilf wird wohl auch eingegangen sein, weil der Nährstoffgehalt der Teicherde irgendwann zur Neige ging.)
3.	Der Wall zwischen Flachwasserzone und innerem Teich ist zu niedrig und auch nicht gleichmäßig hoch.
4.	Die Seerose ist jetzt so groß, dass sie etwa 1/3 der Teichoberfläche bedeckt. Da wäre eine Teichrose wohl besser gewesen. Die Seerose habe ich, als das Wasser noch klar war, immer im August bei einem Badebesuch ausgelichtet und im Herbst mit der Sense entfernt. In den letzten Jahren habe ich nur noch den Herbstschnitt durchgeführt. Die Pflanzen im Flachwasserrandbereich wurden immer kurz über der Eisfläche abgemäht.

Nun haben wir von einem Teichbesitzer einige Jungfische bekommen. Es waren 21 Stück, wovon jetzt noch 16 zu beobachten sind. Gröstenteils wohl Goldfische. Nun mache ich mir Gedanken, wie ich den Fischen ein ordentliches zu Hause einrichten kann. Dabei rechne ich mit Eurer Hilfe.

Nun erwarte ich aber erst einmal Eure Kritik. Schließlich müssen ja erst einmal die Grundfehler beseitigt werden.

Grüß
Konrad


----------



## Joachim (10. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Hallo, Teichfreunde!*

Hallo Konrad,

erstmal Willkommen im Forum und gleich ne Frage: Wo klemmts denn?  

Du bist ja normales Mitglied, also solltest du auch in allen öffentlichen Foren schreiben können, wenn du angemeldet bist.

Ich habe deinen Beitrag also schon mal ins richtige Forum verschoben...


----------



## kobel (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Joachim!
Mein Problem: Wenn ich einen neuen Beitrag einstellen möchte finde ich kein Button mit dem ich die Eingabemaske öffnen kann. Auch in den Benutzerhilfen ist dazu nichts zu finden. Offensichtlich ist allen Usern diese Frage so geläufig, dass sie in den Anleitungen nicht behandelt wird.

Gruss Konrad


----------



## Kolja (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Konrad,

hast Du Deinen Beitrag wiedergefunden?  



> Mein Problem: Wenn ich einen neuen Beitrag einstellen möchte finde ich kein Button mit dem ich die Eingabemaske öffnen kann. Auch in den Benutzerhilfen ist dazu nichts zu finden. Offensichtlich ist allen Usern diese Frage so geläufig, dass sie in den Anleitungen nicht behandelt wird.



Ich weiß nicht so genau, was Du meinst aber

- wenn Du dich in der Forenübersicht befindest, wo alle Unterforen aufgelistet sind dann
- suche Dir ein Forum aus, welches zu Deinem Thema passt und klicke es an.
- Dort gibt es links oben in der Ecke einen Button "Neues Thema".


Ach habe ich ganz vergessen : erstmal "Herzlich willkommen"  

Zu Deinem Teich,

kannst Du evtl. mal eine Skizze machen, wie die Höhenverhältnisse aussehen damit die Punkte 1. Kapillarsperre und 2. Höhe Wall besser zu verstehen sind?

Ob das mit den Jungfischen jetzt eine gute Idee ist, weiß ich nicht, denn der Teich ist zugewuchert und mit den anderen von dir geschilderten Punkten wirst du doch einiges ändern müssen.

Viel Spaß hier


----------



## kobel (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Andrea!
Zuerst einmal besten Dank für die Aufklärung zum Thema Artikel schreiben. Genau diese Erklärung hilft mir weiter. Habe es gleich ausprobiert.

Zu Deinen Fragen gleich einige Fotos.

 
Wall und Glas im Wasser zur Beobachtung der Verdunstung im Glas bzw. im Teich.
Das Glas steht seit dem 24.07.08 dort. Das Wasser im Teich ist in dieser Zeit etwa 1,5 cm stärker abgesunken als im Glas.

 
Kapillarsperre

Der Wall befindet sich etwa 10 cm tiefer als die Kapillarsperre.

 

Na dann schaun wa mal.:shock 

Konrad


----------



## Kolja (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Konrad,

wunderbar, so kann ich mir das doch alles besser vorstellen.



> 3. Der Wall zwischen Flachwasserzone und innerem Teich ist zu niedrig und auch nicht gleichmäßig hoch.



Das kann man ja auf der Skizze gut erkennen. Für was ist der Wall denn gedacht? Eigentlich müsste ja der äußere Rand das Wasser halten, oder? Und da ist die Höhe des inneren Walles doch egal.

Wie sieht den der äußere Rand aus? Ist dieser gleichmäßig? Geht hier irgendwo das Wasser bei Erhöhung des Wasserspiegels verloren?

Der Wasserverlust-Vergleich Glas-Teich scheint mir nicht hoch zu sein.

Lt. vielen Beiträgen hier, ist es problematisch, wenn die Folie offen in der Sonne liegt. Sie wird evtl. porös. Wenn der Rand schon seit 10 Jahren so liegt, ist hier vielleicht irgendwo etwas undicht geworden?

Hier noch mal ein Link zur Teichpflege


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Servus Konrad, Servus Andrea

@ Andrea: Ich denke die Folie liegt schon geschützt (Konrad hat sie zur Veranschaulichung frei gelegt, Stimmts Konrad  )

Und genau da liegt das Problem, wäre sie ständig so frei hätte er nix was saugt. So saugt die ganze Vegetation die über die Folie wächst, wie ein Docht den Teich aus. Schau genau aufs Bild :beeten .



			
				war nur so ein Gedanke :crazy  schrieb:
			
		

> Dem gegenüber steht aber wieder das Glas im Graben, der kleine Wasserverlust läßt andererseits nicht auf einen Docht schließen.
> 
> Konrad, hat es bei Euch seit dem 24.07.08 geregnet
> 
> Wobei ich mir gerade Denke, is eh wurscht, das Glas gibt ja nur das Verhältnis des Wasserverlustes > Glas zu Teichwasser, an  .



Also Konrad, leg die Folie frei und mach eine ordentliche Kapillarsperre


----------



## Kolja (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Helmut,

ja, wenn ich genauer hinschaue, dass könnte sein.  

Hast Du mal wieder "kleine Unbekannte" entdeckt?


----------



## Digicat (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

[OT]Servus Andrea

Leider nix Neues  .[/OT]


----------



## kobel (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Andrea, hallo Helmut!
Es ist so, wie vermutet. Die Folie habe ich freigelegt. Allerdings nicht nur, um dieses Foto zu machen. Das ist der Anfang um die Kapillarsperre zu ändern.

Die Folie war am äußeren Rand eingegraben und vom Teich aus mit Grobkies 16/32 bis zum Beginn der Erdabdeckung belegt. Der Grobkies wurde dann mit der Zeit vollkommen von __ Moos und Teichpflanzen überwuchert. Dieser Pflanzenbereich ist immer gut durchnässt und bildet eine große Verdunstungsfläche.

Zur Veränderung der Kapillarsperre habe ich mir viel vorgenommen. Und zwar möchte ich den ganzen Rand, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, aufgraben. Dann die Folie zum Teich hin umschlagen und den Teichrand mit 20 cm hohen Betonsteinen erhöhen. Über diese Steine soll dann die Teichfolie gelegt werden. Außerdem muß dann die Teichumgebung mit 20 cm Erde aufgeschüttet werden. Allerdings ist das eine Heidenarbeit, denn der Teichumfang beträgt wohl an die 40 m. 
Der Wasserstand könnte dann um 20 cm angehoben werden und die Sumpfzone stände mehr unter Wasser.
 

Vielleicht lasse ich aber auch alles wie es ist und fülle öfters etwas Wasser nach. 

Wichtig scheint mir zuerst einmal  der Einbau einer Filteranlage. Ich dachte an eine Pumpe mit 8000 oder10000 l/h Fördermenge, ein Sifi und einen Patronenfilter (500 l Regentonne). (der Teich hat jetzt etwa 15 m³ Inhalt). Was meint Ihr dazu? Ist das zu wenig oder aber zu viel an Filtertechnik? Welchen Vorschlag hättet Ihr?

Zur Filtertechnik habe ich aber gleich ein paar Fragen.
Wie übersteht die Technik eigentlich den Frost, wenn Sifi und Tonne am Teichrand stehen? Oder würde man bei meinen Bedingungen die Technik im Winter stillegen und nur noch einen Eisfreihalter betreiben?

Viele Grüße Konrad


----------



## Kolja (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Konrad,

wenn ich Deine neue Zeichnung anschaue, sind die Betonsteine nicht dazu da, den Wasserstand zu erhöhen. 



> Vielleicht lasse ich aber auch alles wie es ist und fülle öfters etwas Wasser nach.



Es geht doch nur darum, dass 
1. kein Wasser aus dem Teich läuft und
2. keine Pflanzen von aussen in dein Teich wachsen und das Wasser heraussaugen
3. keine Erde und Nährstoffe von aussen hereingespült werden.

Das könntest Du auch etwas einfacher lösen. Die Folie sollte über dem geplanten Wasserstand senkrecht nach oben geführt werden, indem man sie z.B. zwischen Steine klemmt oder ähnliches. Das macht jeder anders und du findest wahrscheinlich unter "Randbefestigung" einiges in der Suchfunktion.

Zum Filter kann ich dir gar nichts sagen und weiß auch nicht, ob er nötig ist. Vielleicht reicht auch eine Reinigung des Teiches und Neubepflanzung aus. Dein Teich sah doch schon einmal ohne Filter prächtig aus und ist jetzt evtl. nur stark vermulmt und zugewuchert.


----------



## kobel (14. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Andrea, 
habe mir mal Deinen Teich angesehen, ist ja toll wie der aussieht. Da hast Du aber ganz schön geschuftet.  

Meiner ist hier in der Ebene natürlich nur ein Loch in der Umgebung. Wobei er am Anfang mit der ersten Bepflanzung auch ganz ordentlich aussah.

Heute habe ich ein weiteres Stück der Kapillarsperre freigelegt. Ist recht aufwendig mit dem Grobkies und dem Schutzfließ auf der Folie. Nur gut, dass das Schutzfließ nicht so weit herausgeführt ist.

Zur Erhöhung des Wasserstandes folgendes: Mit den 20 cm hohen Betonsteinen wird der Teichrand um eben diese 20 cm erhöht, denn die Teichfolie soll ja über die Betonsteine gelegt werden. Damit wird dreierlei erreicht.
1. Die Teichumgebung (Garten) liegt tiefer als das Teichufer und Regenwasser kann nicht hinneinfließen.
2. Ich erhalte ein steiles Teichufer, welches nicht langsam überwachsen werden kann.
3. Die Teichfolie geht senkrecht nach oben, so dass keine Kapillarwirkung mehr auftreten kann.
4. Der Teich wird um 20 cm tiefer, weil der Rand nun höher ist.
Allerdings ist dann die Folie der Sonneneinstrahlung ausgesetzt. aber vielleicht gibt es dafür auch noch eine Lösung.

Gruß Konrad


----------



## Kolja (15. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Konrad stellt sich und seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Konrad,

danke für Dein Lob. Das Bauen hat mir wirklich Spaß gemacht und ich habe mir gerade mit der Randgestaltung viel Zeit gelassen. 

Das hast Du Dir ja alles gut überlegt mit Deiner Randgestaltung. Das Abdecken der Folie, ist hier öfter Thema. Schau mal unter "Ufermatte" oder "Kunstrasen" in der Suchfunktion. 

Viel Spaß beim Bauen


----------

